# Driving licence..............



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

After a long.........struggle got the Australian driving licence.
Now only my tension eased while driving without licence.
.................................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals 30th July 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009
Arrived on May 26th 2010


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Congrats Hari bhai..!


----------



## Sam James (Oct 13, 2010)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Congratulations, but were you actually driving without license there? 

I heard horror stories about license procedure there from friends, how was yours? a friend spent nearly 40K INR, another one spent 23K INR.. someone I know had to take the driving test thrice to finally make it..


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Congratulations, but were you actually driving without license there?
> 
> I heard horror stories about license procedure there from friends, how was yours? a friend spent nearly 40K INR, another one spent 23K INR.. someone I know had to take the driving test thrice to finally make it..


I spend 23K to get licence (including fuel cost)
Forth time only i got it.

See we can drive here with Indian licence for 3 months.
So after that i have to drive the car which is not so comfort.


----------



## balajiradhika (Jun 29, 2009)

hari999999 said:


> I spend 23K to get licence (including fuel cost)
> Forth time only i got it.
> 
> See we can drive here with Indian licence for 3 months.
> So after that i have to drive the car which is not so comfort.


I thought I should share the procedure for getting the driving license in Perth (must be same elsewhere in Oz).

a) Get a certificate from Indian RTO that the liscence you carry is genuine and was issued by them.
b) Handover the application forms along-with original license and this certificate at VFS of Perth.
c) They will send it all to Indian High Commission who will certify that the license is genuine.
d) Now go for written test in Perth. Score at least 24/30 to pass and get sort of learners license. You can drive car now with a license holder sitting next to you. 
e) Book slot for practical test and ALL THE BEST.


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

My experience till now....

1) Name in the Indian driving license & passport should match. If the name is DL has initial. then you need a statutory declaration stating that it is same.
2) If the Indian DL is a smartcard (photo laminated) Then no need to get any verification letter from local RTO or VFS. Google "Indian driving license smart card".
3) What all documents required is in Vic roads web portal.
4) Driving test consist of 3 parts (1) Rules test (2) Hazard perception test (3) Driving the car test. 1 & 2 are computer based. Practical/sample test are available on the Vic road page. 
5) I have being driving for past 10 year. 1 & 2 was easy for me. cleared it in one sitting.
6) If the Indian DL is more than 3 years old then you will not be issues driving log book.
7) Each of the 3 test has fee associated with it(details in the Vic road page). they charged me 20$ for the license itself.
8) Photo will be taken at the test center itself no need a carry one.
9) Usually there is no waiting period for 1 & 2 test. If you clear both of them you can just stick the P on your car and drive. There is only engine restriction for P, nothing else.
10) Will take (3) later sometime, coz there is min waiting period of 1 month. 
11) It is better to take (3) is regional test center since there will be less traffic and less waiting period for the test. Heard that chances of clearing 3 in a single sitting is more in regional test center.


----------



## rajdeep.2001 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi Avinash,

Congrats on your license even though it was quite a long time back.

I have recently migrated to Sydney on PR 175 & want to apply for a driving license in NSW.
Could you please suggest from which date in the Indian DL the "3 years" are counted. Is it the Indian DL issue date or the LMV date ?

Cheers
Rajdeep Roy


----------



## AUSAPPLY (May 4, 2012)

Hello Avinash,

I used to live in New York and my New York state license was expired back in Aug 2008. What I understand from RTA website is that even if I have an expired US license, I am still eligible to get the NSW license without attempting knowledge or practical driving test. Do you know how long it takes for such conversion. I am going to Sydney in March for only 4 days, you think I can apply for license then?

Thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

AUSAPPLY said:


> Hello Avinash,
> 
> I used to live in New York and my New York state license was expired back in Aug 2008. What I understand from RTA website is that even if I have an expired US license, I am still eligible to get the NSW license without attempting knowledge or practical driving test. Do you know how long it takes for such conversion. I am going to Sydney in March for only 4 days, you think I can apply for license then?
> 
> Thanks


Four days is not enough to get a driving license. You need proof of your Australian residential address to get a driving license and at the best of times, it takes weeks to collect enough documents to meet the requirements.
Additionally, it takes at least 14 days to have the license sent to you by post, so even considering the best case scenario, you would have left the country before the license gets sent to you.

I suggest that you get your license when you move to Sydney permanently and have the opportunity to collect all the documents that you require to prove your identity and address. Unless you are living in Australia, it's impossible to collect all the documents that you need. Have a look at the NSW transport website as it will give you an idea of the documentary requirements.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Does anyone know about the Scooter License?


----------



## AUSAPPLY (May 4, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> Four days is not enough to get a driving license. You need proof of your Australian residential address to get a driving license and at the best of times, it takes weeks to collect enough documents to meet the requirements.
> Additionally, it takes at least 14 days to have the license sent to you by post, so even considering the best case scenario, you would have left the country before the license gets sent to you.
> 
> I suggest that you get your license when you move to Sydney permanently and have the opportunity to collect all the documents that you require to prove your identity and address. Unless you are living in Australia, it's impossible to collect all the documents that you need. Have a look at the NSW transport website as it will give you an idea of the documentary requirements.


Thanks Maz...I have my friends living there, can I give their address and leave. Not sure if that'll be okay.May be RTA can send the license to their address 
I am now going through RTA website to understand the documentary requirements...


----------



## AUSAPPLY (May 4, 2012)

AUSAPPLY said:


> Thanks Maz...I have my friends living there, can I give their address and leave. Not sure if that'll be okay.May be RTA can send the license to their address
> I am now going through RTA website to understand the documentary requirements...


Hi Maz, 

Please ignore my last question. I'll not be able to provide the address proof.

Thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

AUSAPPLY said:


> Hi Maz,
> 
> Please ignore my last question. I'll not be able to provide the address proof.
> 
> Thanks


Is not possible for you to renew your US license? This will take some of the pressure off you to get the AU driving license and despite the time involved, it might end up being a cheaper process than paying for driving tests and lessons here. I'm not sure about NSW but in WA, you can swap a license as long as it has not expired by more than five years, so if you are able to renew your existing license, it will give you some time to play with and you can collect documents at your leisure when you finally move to Sydney.


----------



## AUSAPPLY (May 4, 2012)

Hi Maz,

Yea I want to swap the license, but I have to wait to move permanently because in March I will not have identity and address documents.


----------



## satishvuppala (Jun 8, 2013)

hi Avinash,

You said "If the Indian DL is a smartcard (photo laminated) Then no need to get any verification letter from local RTO or VFS. Google "Indian driving license smart card"."

I have to get a confirmation letter from RTO India for getting license in Australia. My indian license is a smart card. Can you please share a link where i can get a confirmation letter online?

Thanks 
Satish.


----------



## abhi4u05 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi Avinash, 

Thanks a lot for your input on documents required for DL verification. I went to the VFS Perth office and was told to bring the letter from RTO even if the license is smart card. It's very unfortunate but have no option.


----------

